# 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて



## lammn

I am trying to understand all the meanings of the word なんて.
I have gone through many example sentences with なんて, but the following one is hard to understand:



> 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、すてきですね。


 
Whole context can be found here.

As far as I know, なんて used at the end of a clause is used to belittle (軽視) the thing/action before it, or to show suspicious feelings.

However, in the example sentence above, the use of なんて does not seem to show any negative feelings at all.
So what is the meaning of なんて here?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi. My mighty koujien can answer your question.


広辞苑
なんて
（（助詞））
（体言・文に付いて）軽視や*意外*の意を表す。
=expressing belittling or *unexpected feeling*.

In this context, it means* unexpected　*feeling. 

Easy, isn't it?


----------



## almostfreebird

(A)あいつは　*何て*　頭がいいんだ！
How intelligent he is!


(B)2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、すてきですね!
How wonderful you've got Two bilingual children!


(c)4カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、普通じゃないな。(expressing unbelievableness)
It's not normal she's got Two quadrilingual children.


(A) is adverb, and (B)&(c) are adverbial particle, so they must be different and dictionaries must be right.
However, it seems (B) is expressing wonder and admiration just like (A).


----------



## lammn

Thanks to both of you for your replies! 



Wishfull said:


> In this context, it means* unexpected　*feeling.


 
I guess so. 



almostfreebird said:


> (A)あいつは　*何て*　頭がいいんだ！
> How intelligent he is!
> 
> (B)2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、すてきですね!
> How wonderful you've got Two bilingual children!
> 
> (c)4カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、普通じゃないな。(expressing unbelievableness)
> It's not normal she's got Two quadrilingual children.
> 
> (A) is adverb, and (B)&(c) are adverbial particle, so they must be different and dictionaries must be right.
> However, it seems (B) is expressing wonder and admiration just like (A).


 
I have no problems in understanding (A) and (C) above.
For (B), however, I have *never* seen なんて preceded by a verb to show _admiration_.
That is why I started this thread to ask the question.


----------



## Flaminius

なんて in Sなんてすてきですね seems to be, to this week-tired late-working mind, the complementizer to embed a sentence when the content of the sentence is a possibility, idea, or future prospect.


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> なんて in Sなんてすてきですね seems to be, to this week-tired late-working mind, the complementizer to embed a sentence when the content of the sentence is a possibility, idea, or future prospect.


 
Is it a well-written sentence?


----------



## Flaminius

I believe so, but perhaps I should have explained complementizer.  It is a grammatical device to mark a subordinate sentence.  In the Japanese word order, when you see it you will expect the main verb ahead.


----------



## kenjoluma

Do you know "~って"? It comes from "~と", and it indicates the *quotation *basically.
And なんて is actually derived from "何"＋"って(と)" or "~な"＋"って(と)".



> 面白い*と*思います


 
In the example above, you *quote* your own thought(面白い) and you agree(思います) with that. (Do you understand where I'm trying to get to?)



> 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる*なんて*、すてきですね。


 
_The fact_ that "it is possible to have two kids who can speak two foreign languages"(2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできる)

And  you say "wow!"(~*な!*) at _that fact_, you *quote(んて)* _the fact_, and you think it is nice/admire (すてきです) at that fact.


Do not try to reasonalize too hard, just follow the process of Japanese conceptualization.

Well.. I think I caused more confusion... Sorry. Just ignore this post if it's too much. It is just another way of viewing it.


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> I believe so, but perhaps I should have explained complementizer. It is a grammatical device to ...


It's not that difficult to check out the meaning of "complementizer" in Wiki. 
Anyway, thanks for your further explanation!



kenjoluma said:


> Do you know "~って"? It comes from "~と", and it indicates the *quotation *basically.
> And なんて is actually derived from "何"＋"って(と)" or "~な"＋"って(と)".


 
Thanks, Kenjoluma. 
In fact, I am more familiar with the quotation marker と or って than なんて.

When used as a quotation marker (complementizer), is there any difference between って than なんて?

Let's go back to the previous example:

[1] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。
[2] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるって、すてきですね。

Is there any subtle difference between the two sentences?


----------



## almostfreebird

[1] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。

Let me put it this way: なんて--->なんて事は--->などという事は--->things like that;
Things like having　Two bilingual children are so wonderful.

According to dictionaries, the "*things*" is supposed to be negative, unexpected and doubtful like: 二人の子供が死刑になるなんて悲惨だね。(Things like having two children sentenced to death are so miserable.)

I think dictionaries should add wonderful stuff to the "things".



[2] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるって（できるってことは）、すてきですね。=2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできることって（できることっていうことは）、すてきですね。
This is just a plain statement, less emotional than[1]: It's nice to have Two bilingual children

I didn't know how to describe "ふたり*も*", so I capitalized the first letter of "two".


----------



## Wishfull

lammn さん、こんにちは。
ちょっといいですか。
2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。 
という文の文脈は、以下のように理解してよろしいでしょうか。

すなわち、
国際結婚したカップルに子供ができた(奥さんが妊娠した）と聞いた二人の（またはどちらか片方の）友人（もしくは知り合い、または親戚）がお祝いにやってきたところ、さらに双子（ふたごtwin)を妊娠していることを聞いて（あるいは双子という情報はあらかじめ知っていた可能性もある）、述べたコメント（またはお祝いの言葉）、
と理解してよろしいですか？

バイリンガルの子供を2人、養子縁組して、養子に迎えた、などというのは、less likely ですので。

Wishfull


----------



## lammn

almostfreebird said:


> [1] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。
> 
> Let me put it this way: なんて--->なんて事は--->などという事は--->things like that;
> Things like having　Two bilingual children are so wonderful.
> 
> [2] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるって（できるってことは）、すてきですね。=2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできることって（できることっていうことは）、すてきですね。
> This is just a plain statement, less emotional than[1]: It's nice to have Two bilingual children".


 
Got it. Thanks a lot! 



almostfreebird said:


> [According to dictionaries, the "*things*" is supposed to be *negative, unexpected and doubtful* like: 二人の子供が死刑になるなんて悲惨だね。(Things like having two children sentenced to death are so miserable.)
> 
> I think dictionaries should add _wonderful_ stuff to the "things".


 
You've hit the nail!
I have always thought that なんて has to be associated with negative or unexpected, doubtful things.

I hope other natives will also second your opinion.



Wishfull said:


> 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。
> という文の文脈は、以下のように理解してよろしいでしょうか。
> 
> すなわち、
> 国際結婚したカップルに子供ができた(奥さんが妊娠した）と聞いた二人の（またはどちらか片方の）友人（もしくは知り合い、または親戚）がお祝いにやってきたところ、さらに双子（ふたごtwin)を妊娠していることを聞いて（あるいは双子という情報はあらかじめ知っていた可能性もある）、述べたコメント（またはお祝いの言葉）、
> と理解してよろしいですか？
> 
> バイリンガルの子供を2人、養子縁組して、養子に迎えた、などというのは、less likely ですので。


 
Wishfull さん、詳しく説明してくれてありがとう。

原文のサイトで英語の翻訳があるので、文脈の意味がだいたい分かると思います。
ただ「なんて」の正しい使い方を知りたいんです。


----------



## Wishfull

lammn said:


> Wishfull さん、詳しく説明してくれてありがとう。
> 
> 原文のサイトで英語の翻訳があるので、文脈の意味がだいたい分かると思います。
> ただ「なんて」の正しい使い方を知りたいんです。



lammnさん、どうもです。
私もただ「なんて」の正しい使い方を知りたいから、文脈を知りたいのです。

双子の養育は大変です。
国際結婚で、ランゲージバリアもあって、大変な上に、さらに、最初の子供が双子であったら、さぞ大変であろう、と悲観的になるところを、ポジティブシンキングで、巧みにほめ言葉にしている、と言う点で、最大限の「ほめ言葉」「なぐさめ言葉」といえるでしょう。強い友情を感じます。

*言葉もろくに通じないのに、できちゃった結婚で、さらに双子なんて、ご愁傷さま。*

という文章は対極の文章でしょう。

原文の「なんて」は、「素敵なこと」に対して使われているとは必ずしも言えないと思います。
双子が生まれる、という展開は、意外なことであるし、場合によっては「悪い展開」かも知れないと思います。
（それでも、やはり素直に解釈すれば、原文は、ほめ言葉として使われているので、almostfreebirdさんの解釈が一番的を得ていると思います。*話者の本音が思わずポロッと出たのでなければ。*）


----------



## almostfreebird

[1] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるなんて、すてきですね。
[2] 2カ国語を話す子どもがふたりもできるって、すてきですね。

On second thought, I became gradually aware that [1] sounds sarcastic. 
It sounds compliment, but only on a superficial level.

I've just decided that I would choose [2] if I were in a situation like that, because "なんて" can connote such a subtle and lurking sarcasm, even if not many people notice it or care about it.

I repeat and emphasize that not many people notice it or care about it,
whether it's sarcastic or not.

*Edit: Please ignore this post; I think I thought too much.*


----------



## Wishfull

私の記憶が正しければ、「となりのトトロ」の原型になったと言われる映画｢パンダコパンダ」で、両親がいないけれどもポジティブシンキングで陽気な子供の主人公「ミミコ」のところにパパンダと子パンダのパンちゃんが居候（いそうろう）にころがり込んできた際に、ミミコがパパンダと子パンダに、ミミコの家族になってくれるかを問うたところ、OKとのパパンダの返事にたいし、
「ミミコにパパと子供の家族ができるなんて、なんて素敵なの！」
と喜んで、喜びを表現するのに逆立ちをする、というシーンがあっような気がします。アニメはフィクションですし、「ミミコ」のしゃべり方は、ちょっと現実離れしているところもありましたが、すくなくともsarcasmの可能性は一切ありませんでした。

「こんな素敵な女性と知り合えて結婚できる上に、県営住宅の抽選にも当たるなんて、人生バラ色だよ。」なんてことはあるかも。

私のこのポストにおける結論：「なんて」が意外なこと（＝サプライズ）を受ける場合には、そのサプライズは「うれしいサプライズ」も「よくないサプライズ」も両方ありえる。サプライズの質は問わない。
（しかしオリジナルポスターのlammnさんの最初の疑問にもあったように、「軽視」や、「よくないサプライズ」を受けて使用されることが圧倒的に多いので、「うれしいサプライズ」にはあまり使用しない方が「当てこすりではないか」などという誤解を防ぐ意味では、賢明かも知れない。）
, なんてどうでしょうか？


----------



## kenjoluma

~って
〜なんて

The only difference between those two above is, 'な'. "Na" implies a small surprise with, whether excitement or frustration depending on context.

If you see it implies frustration, then you can say it sounds sarcastic, but contextually I really don't think so. But it still is possible to think that way.



> Some examples
> 今ごろ断る*なんて*。
> 近いうちに地震がある*なんて*、そんなばかな話があるか。
> 彼をだます*なんて*悪いよ。



Or, "na" also asks for agreement. Something like "~isn't it?" in English. Well, go look up dictionary. It has more information than I do. 

PS. Oh, and I said なんて＝な＋って　or  なに＋って. But linguists say なんて is actually derived from など(等)＋って. For your information.


----------



## lammn

Wishfull said:


> しかしオリジナルポスターのlammnさんの最初の疑問にもあったように、「軽視」や、「よくないサプライズ」を受けて使用されることが圧倒的に多いので、「うれしいサプライズ」にはあまり使用しない方が「当てこすりではないか」などという誤解を防ぐ意味では、賢明かも知れない。


 
This is exactly the answer I'm looking for.
Thank you very much, Wishfull!


----------

